# [SOLVED] hardwood floor transitions



## Raylo

I got my hardwood floor project about 95% done, just need to finish the transitions to carpet, tile, and concrete areas. I have the pieces - various t-strips and reducers, and they all have a tab that fits into the gap I left between the wood and the other surface, with space left for the floor to float properly. I plan to glue these down with construction adhesive but I have seen some instructions that show gluing a track down then snapping the transition piece into the track. This would make for easier transition replacement w/o risking damage to the surrounding floor by having to pry up a glued on transition.

But I can't find these tracks for hardwood pieces anywhere. The only ones I have seen are for laminate and come bundled with the actual laminate trasition piece. Does anyone know where to find these things for hardwood?


----------



## SABL

*Re: hardwood floor transitions*

I don't think you will find the pieces you are looking for at a typical home improvement store. 



















The retainer (upper pic) will be aluminum and the insert (lower pic) will be rubber or vinyl. I have only seen these components available from a dedicated flooring store (not a carpet store) or a commercial supplier. I used these types of transitions in my own house and had to resort to a flooring supplier in order to purchase the materials needed. The vinyl inserts come in a variety of colors.


----------



## Raylo

*Re: hardwood floor transitions*

I have tried some dedicated flooring stores and they don't have them. In fact around here alls we have are strip mall floor stores that are merely showrooms from which folks can browse to find what they like and get it installed. They have no installation supplies whatsoever.

In the example you posted is the lower vinyl piece (the insert) the actual transition or does it attach to to the underside of a real hardwood transition? What kind of flooring store did you get them at? Can you find/supply a link to such a supplier? I have had no luck....


----------



## speedster123

*Re: hardwood floor transitions*

http://www.carpetshims.com/


----------



## Raylo

*Re: hardwood floor transitions*



speedster123 said:


> http://www.carpetshims.com/


Looks like an interesting product but my carpet transition levels are OK as is. Only question is how best to attach the actual wood transition pieces to the concrete floor. Still looks like it is gonna have to be construction adhesive... or perhaps attach them with countersunk tapcons and fill holes with wood plugs made from scrap transition wood.


----------



## SABL

*Re: hardwood floor transitions*

Check Google or your Yellow Pages for flooring tools and installation supplies. The example I cited was from Armstrong Flooring.... Johnsonite also makes similar products. I purchase my supplies from dealers with small showrooms and huge warehouses...:grin: 

With a good clean substrate you can use contact cement to attach the transition strip.... it is a very common practice when going over concrete (even in commercial applications). In your case, the aluminum retainer would be glued under the carpet (or nailed/screwed) with just enough carpet removed (cut away) to exposed the receiving portion.... generally about 1/4". The vinyl transition is made to cover various applications in regard to the different thicknesses of the two surfaces that are meeting each other and more than one profile (and color) is available. Once the receiver/retainer is anchored, the vinyl strip is tapped into mating flange...simple process.

My son just replaced the carpet in my old house (we traded houses) and the installers had no clue and wanted to tear out the transition retainers where ceramic and carpet came together. They wanted to use the cheap "nail on" aluminum strips.... I told him to tell them to leave the transitions alone and just get the carpet laid. Less than $10 worth of new vinyl got a good color match and a better looking installation.

If you choose to drill/screw/plug, you do not need to use tapcons. But the big question is if the wood transition is prefinished, how are you going to sand the plugs smooth without marring the finish?? How well will the "raw edge" of the carpet stand up to traffic??


----------



## Raylo

*Re: hardwood floor transitions*

Thanks for the tips, guys. But the vinyl transitions won't work... GF wants the real deal matching hardwood. I already have the required t-strips for the trans to 3 equal height tile sections, the hard floor reducer for the trans to concrete util room, and 2 carpet reducers to go to the carpet trans in 2 bedroom doors. After all the looking I don't believe anyone makes a track that would work with these pieces and I have had zero luck finding other real hardwood transitions that come with matching tracks.

So... I am just going to go with my original plan to use const adhesive for now and explore alternatives, like nylon concrete fasteners or tapcons, if/when issues arise.


----------



## Basementgeek

*Re: hardwood floor transitions*

Have you thought about drill and plug method? It will work well, but be careful if there is heating/water/gas lines under the concrete. 

BG


----------



## SABL

*Re: hardwood floor transitions*

Do not use the cheapest adhesive... see if you can get a polyurerthane based product. DO NOT apply a heavy application... more is not better. Keep all traffic off of the transition for at least 24 hours. Good Luck!!


----------



## Raylo

*Re: hardwood floor transitions*

Yes, I have some high quality PL polyurethane adhesive and plan to go lightly. I have several of the transitions in place w/o glue and they pretty much stay in place as is. A little adhesive should keep them from being dislodged.

Yes, the drill, screw down, and plug is my backup if the glue doesn't work. Luckily no water, gas, or elec in the slab. There are sink/shower/commode drain lines somewhere down there but those shouldn't be shallow enough to be affected by shallow screw holes if those pipes are even in the vicinity of my transitions, which I doubt.


----------



## Basementgeek

*Re: hardwood floor transitions*

What ever you want to do and it should be fine. I just don't like on waiting.

BG


----------



## Raylo

*Re: hardwood floor transitions*

And done.....


----------

